# Necesito consejos de cómo aprender autodidácticamente electrónica



## facundolaffont (Jul 2, 2013)

Hola, hace ya un tiempo que empecé a estudiar la electrónica, y siempre investigo muchos sitios y tutoriales, y nunca puedo pasar del análisis del circuito cuando hay un transistor. El transistor sí lo entiendo conceptualmente, pero a la hora de diseñar un circuito para darle X voltaje a las terminales no sé hacer las cuentas, y ni les cuento cuando hay más de un transistor. Qué me recomiendan para salir de este nudo ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Básicamente las tensiones se generan con dividiera resistivos.


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2013)

Un buen libro puede llegar a ser el Arte de la Electronica (the Art of Electronics). La pregunta, aparte de investigar tutoriales, donde estudias? En algun marco secundario, terciario, universitario? Porque solo... poder, se puede. Pero es MUY dificil.


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 5, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Un buen libro puede llegar a ser el Arte de la Electronica (the Art of Electronics). La pregunta, aparte de investigar tutoriales, donde estudias? En algun marco secundario, terciario, universitario? Porque solo... poder, se puede. Pero es MUY dificil.



Hola chclau. Estudio solo. I anunque, en un tema tan complejo como este, todas las partes para formar un bloque de conocimientos sólidos y bien diagramados estén muy dispersas (al punto tal de que por faltarte algún concepto no entiendas todo lo que se construye arriba), de a poco se va logrando, aunque a veces tengo que leer 50 artículos sobre lo mismo.

Quizás me podrías ayudar con una duda que no me deja terminar de entender el funcionamiento de un NPN en, por ejemplo, un circuito CC de emisor común.


Tenemos nuestro NPN con el emisor conectado a la terminal negativa de 2 baterías. En el diagrama, el NPN estaría situado con el emisor apuntando hacia abajo, una batería de 9V a su izquierda, y una de 10V a su derecha. Y para cerrar el circuito, la terminal de la base se une a una resistencia y luego al borne positivo de la batería de 9V a su izquierda, como también la terminal del colector se une a una resistencia y luego al borne positivo de la batería de 10V a su derecha.

Dejo una imagen de Google por las dudas: https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=emisor+comun&client=safari&hl=es&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=xYPWUfaUNenZigKU2YHoAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=480&bih=268#biv=i%7C60%3Bd%7CCEvRvvEYxUXsqM%3A

Logré resolver los cálculos, pero el problema es:
Cuando tenemos un circuito simple con un led, una resistencia y una batería de 9V, si quiero que el led tenga 2V de caída de voltaje, simplemente resto el Voltaje proporcionado por la batería a la caída de voltaje del led que quiero que tenga, y siendo en este caso 2V, la resistencia debe tener 7V de caída de voltaje para que eso suceda, y luego procedo a calcular el ohmiaje y potencia de la resistencia, según el amperaje que quiero que pase por el led.
Ahora... Ya había dicho que el circuito del NPN con emisor común lo había resuelto, pero porque en un tutorial decía que el valor de la caída de voltaje de base-emisor debía ser siempre 0,7, porque era el valor en el que empezaba a pasar corriente a través de ellos. Y mi duda es ¿Por qué no se le puede asignar una caída de voltaje de 2V (por ejemplo) a la unión base-emisor, si de todas maneras la unión es como un diodo, como el led? Y la siguiente pregunta ¿por qué, en caso de poderle asignar a esta unión más voltaje, se trabajaría tan en el limite de apertura de de la unión, con 0,7V? ¿No pasaría más corriente si la caída de voltaje es mayor?

Por ahora esas son algunas de las preguntas que no me dejan avanzar y que todavía no logro responder.


----------



## chclau (Jul 5, 2013)

Bueno, te felicito por estudiar solo. Tenes que reforzar, antes de llegar al transistor, el modo de funcionamiento de los diodos. Te recomiendo que leas sobre eso.

El diodo en polarizacion directa consume muy poca corriente, hasta llegar a su tension de codo. Desde ese momento pasa a conducir, aumentando rapidamente la corriente con cambios de tension muy chicos.

Para un diodo de rectificacion la tension en la zona de conduccion esta entre los 0.5 y 0.7V. Para un LED rojo, alrededor de los 2V.

La juntura base emisor del transistor es muy parecida a un diodo y por eso tambien conduce entre 0.5 y 0.7V. No podes asignarle o forzarle una tension de 2V porque la corriente (teorica) para tal tension seria astronomica, la juntura base emisor se va a quemar mucho antes-


----------



## facundolaffont (Jul 5, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, te felicito por estudiar solo. Tenes que reforzar, antes de llegar al transistor, el modo de funcionamiento de los diodos. Te recomiendo que leas sobre eso.
> 
> El diodo en polarizacion directa consume muy poca corriente, hasta llegar a su tension de codo. Desde ese momento pasa a conducir, aumentando rapidamente la corriente con cambios de tension muy chicos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder. Ahora veo en qué me confundí. Voy a tener que armar algunos circuitos básicos con diodos así me quedan estos conceptos en la cabeza. Recién ahora me doy cuenta. Si tuviera 2V conduciría 1MA, por un decir teórico, y eso es imposible.

Muchas gracias.


----------

